
Show HN: Build data driven stories with drag and drop, SQL and Python - shabda
https://www.vizbi.com/
======
brudgers
1\. Minor 'typo': _Mix and match charts types and maps to tell beautiful_ data
_with your data._

2\. I'm not sure what 'story' means in this context. While it sounds good, it
makes me uncertain about what Vizbi is and the landing page doesn't really
help pin it down. For example 'with or without code' doesn't clarify it.

3\. Don't misunderstand me, I love creative prose and the turn of the phrase.
But when I look at a tool, I want to know what it does and why I should care.

4\. I hit the Vizbi page and the headline is two statements which are not
clear about what it does and why I should care. Most of my screen is wasted on
a picture of hands and a laptop on a desk: it's completely irrelevant to _my_
interests.

5\. Don't misunderstand me, I love graphic design. But here it seems to exist
for it's own sake. Just tell me about the product.

6\. Since Vizbi tells stories, tell me the story with Vizbi...this is
_showing_ me what it does. [http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/05/show-dont-
tell.html](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/05/show-dont-tell.html)

Good luck.

~~~
shabda
Thank you.

------
shabda
Vizbi is a tool we built recently. It is similar to Mode Analytics/Periscope
Data, but we are proving two things which we hope will differentiate us

1\. Multi language support: We have Python 2 and Python 3 to start, but we are
planning to add R and Julia 2\. We support on premise installs

Here are a few storyboards we have built which show what is possible:

* [https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/akshar2/bi-skills-and-job](https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/akshar2/bi-skills-and-job)

* [https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/demo_user/us-immigration-201...](https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/demo_user/us-immigration-2015)

* [https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/demo_user/us-crime-rates](https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/demo_user/us-crime-rates)

* [https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/demo_user/us-crime-rates](https://app.vizbi.com/#!/public/demo_user/us-crime-rates)

